# My Buddys H2 With Boss



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

This Guy Plows With Me At The Mall. He Traded His F250 For This And Says It Plows Better. The Thing Dosent Even Squat When The Blade Is Up. Gets The Job Done Pretty Damm Good.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Talk about plowing in comfort and luxury!!!! That thing sure does look mean though


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Sure would not want to scratch that baby plowing. Nice rig though


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Did you guys take over there? I helped out few times back in 01


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

is that an 8 footer??


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

grandview;444165 said:


> Did you guys take over there? I helped out few times back in 01


DEFINE TAKE OVER LOL. WHAT DID YOU DRIVE THEN? WHO WAS THE NAME OF THE PERSON THAT GOT YOU IN THERE? IVE BEEN THERE FROM OO TILL NOW. I JUST STARTED THE 4X4 STUFF IN 03 ISH I THINK. ME AND THE OWNER AND THE FORMAN ARE THE ONLY ONES THAT HAVE BEEN THERE FOR MORE THE 4 YEARS. NOT TO MANY PEOPLE LAST THERE.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

your buddy is probaly the only person in the USA that uses a H2 for working. good for him!!!!! most here use them as a statis symbol.....


----------



## New Heights (Jan 1, 2007)

I cant believe he got a plow on that with the brush guard still on.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

i didnt even notice the brush guard. i know an h2 is a 3/4ton truck but i cant get over how nice that thing works.:salute:


----------



## scholzee (Nov 9, 2001)

Be sure to stack all the snow in one big pile on the elevated parking deck LOL.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I filled in a few times with Depew Development ran a loader with push box.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

There is a guy where I live that uses one too. I have never seen the plow on it, just the mount. He lives at this condo assoc. that we mow.


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

what Does He Use For Ballast


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

92XT;444522 said:


> what Does He Use For Ballast


That's if he even needs it, LOL


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

92XT;444522 said:


> what Does He Use For Ballast


His Groceries


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

There Are 4 Pages In The Owners Manual On How To Get Unstuck From A Snow Drift. You Still Need Ballast To Push Efficiently Or You''ll Just Be Spinning The Wheels...............


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

92XT;444522 said:


> what Does He Use For Ballast


Hopefully, some hot ladies. Or maybe some subs.


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

Strong Work! : wesport


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

If ya got it, use it. Must be a nice comfy ride.


----------



## big bird (Nov 12, 2007)

grandview;444369 said:


> I filled in a few times with Depew Development ran a loader with push box.


depew dev always comes in over at dons welding:


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

Jay brown;444220 said:


> your buddy is probaly the only person in the USA that uses a H2 for working. good for him!!!!! most here use them as a statis symbol.....


i bought my wife one because the landrover was too small when we had the baby,

i bought it for the safety, and comfort, but not for the 10 mpg LOL

the reason it don't squat is becouse, if its like mine it's air-ride

sorry i couldnt find a picture of just the H2 but heres mine


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

It looks nice from the outside, but it's not so great from the inside where you can't see ANYTHING!!!!!!

Those things have the WORST visibility EVER!

And what is the 'payload' capacity on an H2? Did someone say ballast?


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

stroker79;444583 said:


> His Groceries


thats funny


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

cjasonbr;444962 said:


> It looks nice from the outside, but it's not so great from the inside where you can't see ANYTHING!!!!!!
> 
> Those things have the WORST visibility EVER!
> 
> And what is the 'payload' capacity on an H2? Did someone say ballast?


trust me if my wife can drive it for years and not smash anything visibility does NOT suck LOL and the payload Q'.....you do realize they are 3/4T right, and on top of that the rear axle carries thousand's of pounds more weight empty that a pick-up why would he need ballast?

SERVICE ON SITE: maybe you need an action shot of the H2 working for the uneducated here LOL

edit: cjasonbr do you own one if so post a pic i would love to see other hummers


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

His groceries is about all he'll be able to carry.

An H2 has a max payload of 2200#. After you add the plow and driver what do you have left over?


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

cjasonbr;444984 said:


> His groceries is about all he'll be able to carry.
> 
> An H2 has a max payload of 2200#. After you add the plow and driver what do you have left over?


what does payload have to do with front axle weight?


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

powerjoke;444982 said:


> trust me if my wife can drive it for years and not smash anything visibility does NOT suck LOL and the payload Q'.....you do realize they are 3/4T right, and on top of that the rear axle carries thousand's of pounds more weight empty that a pick-up why would he need ballast?
> 
> SERVICE ON SITE: maybe you need an action shot of the H2 working for the uneducated here LOL
> 
> edit: cjasonbr do you own one if so post a pic i would love to see other hummers


I've driven one, and it didn't take years of testing to determine that i couldn't see ANYTHING!

why would he need ballast? unless he offsets the weight from the plow with weight behind the rear axle he is going to wipe out his front suspension.


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

powerjoke;444990 said:


> what does payload have to do with front axle weight?


You have to offset that weight with ballast.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

cjasonbr;445010 said:


> You have to offset that weight with ballast.


your not makin a whole lot of sence here bubba? what do you think the rear seats the tailgate the glass the body etc. that is not commonly there on a pickup is?

we have one half ton with a meyer 7.5 that we run little (maybe a bag of melter) or no ballast in and it gets around fine.

i am going to go upstairs and get my owners manual, i wonder how much the FACTORY front 2" tow reciever will hold up?

back to my Q' do you own a H2? and do you realize they are 3/4Ton

edit: and i think you mean COUNTER WEIGHT, "ballast" is what you put in the bottom of a boat to keep them from falling over LOL


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

At the risk of sounding "uneducated" i'd like to point out:

Hummer H2 GVWR: 8,600#
Hummer H2 Curb weight: 6,400#

That leaves 2,200#.

Incidentally GMC also refers to this as the "payload" capacity of the vehicle, which is pretty misleading.


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

powerjoke;445022 said:


> edit: and i think you mean COUNTER WEIGHT, "ballast" is what you put in the bottom of a boat to keep them from falling over LOL


Ballast is something that acts as a counterweight, to balance and distribute a load. - it doesn't necessarily have to be in a boat to be considered "ballast".


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

cjasonbr;445057 said:


> Ballast is something that acts as a counterweight, to balance and distribute a load. - it doesn't necessarily have to be in a boat to be considered "ballast".


sorry it took me a minute to reply to your dig, i was reading the owners manual and all it talked about was changing a tire LOL but stick with me through the math, here it goes

front axle to bumper 32"
axle to axle 124"
axle to rear bumper 24"

so that is a leverage factor of 6.54:1

that means on a 1500lb plow (that will stick out farther than 32") so according to you he and everyone else with a plow (and these mesurements) would need at least 9812.5LB within that 24 inch area behind the axle!!!!!! C'mon

"ballast" is used for traction more than leveling EXCPECIALY in this case


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

from his owen admission he had to remove the back tire just for plowing. that thing still moves a ton of snow. no problem, no squat.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

During testing of the snowplow in various scenarios, 450 pounds were
loaded into the back of the HMMWV; however, no significant advantage was
observed even when plowing uphill. The practice of adding weight up to a
maximum of 450 pounds is neither encouraged nor discouraged; however, any
weight in the back of the HMMWV, including sandbags, must be secured.

Sorce.http://www.crrel.usace.army.mil/techpub/CRREL_Reports/reports/SR02-1.pdf


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

powerjoke;445089 said:


> sorry it took me a minute to reply to your dig, i was reading the owners manual and all it talked about was changing a tire LOL but stick with me through the math, here it goes
> 
> front axle to bumper 32"
> axle to axle 124"
> ...


I don't see any math. I just see a bunch of numbers, and what the hell is a "leverage factor"? I googled it and came up with nothing but financial articles. (seriously, look) 

The way leverage (lever arm) forces work is, distance x force. So if you have an 800# plow hanging off the front axle a foot away that would be 800 ft/lb's of force acting on the axle. 2 feet away would be 1600 ft/lbs of force. etc.

So yea, i have no clue what you're talking about with you're "leverage factor", or why it would be good for a Hummer?

The whole point of adding BALLAST is to level the vehicle, and the point of that is to equally spread the weight out so each axle has equal/max traction - not to mention the countless other mechanical reasons.

Edit: And if you DO use a 1500# on your Hummer, that only leaves you 700# before being over loaded. You couldn't legally carry, what you seem to think i'm saying you should anyways.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

im sure more fuel use would be a disadvantage. j/k


----------



## kcplowmata (Sep 15, 2007)

Anyone Seen Osama In This Pile Of Sheeeeot>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

don't get me wrong, i'm sure it's a great truck. But let's not get crazy and start comparing it to an HD.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

you do realize that these trucks share a great deal of the same parts. a 2500hd gasser and a h2 share a great deal of parts. they are both 3/4 ton trucks


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

cjasonbr;445219 said:


> don't get me wrong, i'm sure it's a great truck. But let's not get crazy and start comparing it to an HD.


why not? i have a few HD's too what would you like to know?


----------



## kcplowmata (Sep 15, 2007)

My Horse Doesnt Like The V Plow I Mounted On Him Damn Lazy Quarter Horse


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

cjasonbr;445202 said:


> I don't see any math. I just see a bunch of numbers, and what the hell is a "leverage factor"? I googled it and came up with nothing but financial articles. (seriously, look)
> 
> *usualy MATH is a compilation of numbers and funny loking symbols like + = - X, etc.*
> 
> ...


*legally carry no that is determined by the axle capacity and tire capacity which i have seen no-where in this post*

you ought to know this stuff, heck you've only been out of school, what 2-3yrs LOL, or maybe your still in school heck i don't know, but 22yrs of wisdom is not enough i guess LOL


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

kcplowmata;445245 said:


> My Horse Doesnt Like The V Plow I Mounted On Him Damn Lazy Quarter Horse


LOL. Get a Clydesdale!!


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

HEY JD WELCOME LOL

we're hi-jackin this postLOL

you have been out plowin makin money and we've been here just arguing and b/s'ing 

so what do you think about a hummer with a blade?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

powerjoke;445310 said:


> HEY JD WELCOME LOL
> 
> we're hi-jackin this postLOL
> 
> ...


I'm thinking, what don't you have PJ. I love the Hummer with a blade but I'd rather drive an Envoy and stay home in bed.  BTW. Hardly anybody runs ballast in their trucks around here. Take the tailgate off, so you can see better and the less weight is better for the trans. We don't push anywhere near the quantity of snow the guys in the snowbelt do though.


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

powerjoke;445272 said:


> *legally carry no that is determined by the axle capacity and tire capacity which i have seen no-where in this postLOL*


*



cjasonbr;445023 said:



At the risk of sounding "uneducated" i'd like to point out:

Hummer H2 GVWR: 8,600#
Hummer H2 Curb weight: 6,400#

That leaves 2,200#.

Incidentally GMC also refers to this as the "payload" capacity of the vehicle, which is pretty misleading.

Click to expand...

It's not like GM tries to hide this stuff - it's printed right on the door frame.

Edit: And they have horrible visibility! *


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

cjasonbr;445370 said:


> It's not like GM tries to hide this stuff - it's printed right on the door frame.
> 
> Edit: And they have horrible visibility!


you're not gonna let this one go are ya?

we have a few dumptrucks, semi's, etc. runing around and we are always getting nailed by the D.O.T. and NEVER have they climbed in the cab to look at the "sticker", they look at the tire spec.s to determine the front axle capacity and the rear they allow you 40,000lb per axle pair,

how can you say they have horrible visablity when all you've done is rode in one once?, C'mon we've got a GMC 5500 4dr with a dump box THAT IS HORRIBLE VISIBILITY lol, and besides that the guy is doing comm.s with it and it's working for him why wouldn't it work for someone else

you never answered my Q' "you do realize this is a 3/4T" how and why is it ANY different than say a "2004 GMC Sierra 2500HD 8.1L/Allison, ext cab" as a matter of fact i know for a FACT they use THE SAME balljoint's wheel bearings tie-rod's, control arms, they even take the same brake pads, rotors, calipers ETC., the front frame stub is the same as a 3/4T or 1 TON, from the A-pillar rearward they are all hummer

the reason the thing don't look like it "squat's" in the front is because the rear is air-ride and it will maintain normal "ride height", so when you load the front the rear comes up and the ride height sensor sees that, and then blows air out of the airbags, so..... the front squats but the rear air-ride will keep the truck level, BUT..........you already new that didn't you


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

cjasonbr;445370 said:


> Edit: And they have horrible visibility!


It's O.K. powerjoke he just doesn't know how to use his mirrors.


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

powerjoke;445628 said:


> you're not gonna let this one go are ya?
> 
> we have a few dumptrucks, semi's, etc. runing around and we are always getting nailed by the D.O.T. and NEVER have they climbed in the cab to look at the "sticker", they look at the tire spec.s to determine the front axle capacity and the rear they allow you 40,000lb per axle pair,
> 
> ...





cjasonbr;445007 said:


> I've driven one, and it didn't take years of testing to determine that i couldn't see ANYTHING!


Why do i keep having to quote things i've already said?

I think my whole argument makes it EXTREMELY clear that i don't think a H2 Hummer is comparable to an HD truck. Infact, i said that very thing verbatim:


cjasonbr;445219 said:


> But let's not get crazy and start comparing it to an HD.


The fact is your H2 Sport Utility Truck doesn't have the same RATINGS as any 3/4 truck (that i own anyways).

Just saying they have the same parts means NOTHING if the WEIGHT RATINGS don't compare!!!!!!!


----------



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

where is the picture from last year of the H2 with the Boss V on it.


----------



## mow & snow (Jan 6, 2007)

This is my 2006 H2 SUT from last year. It was a great plow truck. I didn't have any problem seeing out the back. I also put about 300 pounds in the bed.


----------



## willofalltrades (May 31, 2006)

mow & snow;445999 said:


> This is my 2006 H2 SUT from last year. It was a great plow truck. I didn't have any problem seeing out the back. I also put about 300 pounds in the bed.


From last year and WAS a good plow truck... Do you still have it?


----------



## mow & snow (Jan 6, 2007)

I traded it in.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

its not like its an h3 lolprsport


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

Cool, not too many H2's with plows.

Locally there is a H2 like mow & snow's. It's white though. We'll see how long before it gets hit though as the guy is a moron backing out infront of traffic going 50km/h.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

mow & snow;446201 said:


> I traded it in.


what did you trade it for??


----------



## Pennings Garden (Dec 11, 2006)

powerjoke;445628 said:


> we are always getting nailed by the D.O.T. and NEVER have they climbed in the cab to look at the "sticker", they look at the tire spec.s to determine the front axle capacity and the rear they allow you 40,000lb per axle pair,
> :


Hey PJ I'm on your side here. I think the H2 would be a great truck to plow in; my jealous bone is killing me...
But, DOT here in NY will look at the sticker in the door frame before the look at anything else. We run a few non CDL box trucks, they are traded 1 pound under the legal limit. If you look at the tires or axles they would handle allot more. It's the suspension they look at.

Just my 2 cents.

Nice looking truck mow & snow!


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

Pennings Garden;447078 said:


> Hey PJ I'm on your side here. I think the H2 would be a great truck to plow in; my jealous bone is killing me...
> But, DOT here in NY will look at the sticker in the door frame before the look at anything else. We run a few non CDL box trucks, they are traded 1 pound under the legal limit. If you look at the tires or axles they would handle allot more. It's the suspension they look at.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.
> ...


i don't know about there but here what stipulates "under cdl" is under 12k front axle liscense plates (under 24k) and no air-brakes, if you go over 24k on tags you need a E-class i think (i have my A-class)so i don't remember, i am sure there are other stip's. but i dont remember since it's been years since i took cdl course


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

cjasonbr;445691 said:


> Why do i keep having to quote things i've already said?
> because you don't answer the Q' properly i thought you forgot what you said?
> I think my whole argument makes it EXTREMELY clear that i don't think a H2 Hummer is comparable to an HD truck. Infact, i said that very thing verbatim:
> WHY NOT? i have seen none of you'r opinion's that make since other than "i don't think a H2 Hummer is comparable to an HD truck" (see another quote)
> ...


but you said putting the plow on the hummer would wear parts more quickly.............but if they have the same parts?........

now this is border line of overloading, this truck weighs 9150lb empty there is 6 large rd bales on this truck 4 on the bed 1 between the arms and 1 on top set there by the SSloader. oh and this truck has almost 100k on it and NEVER replaced any suspension parts except shocks.

i guess what i am trying to say is that take care of stuff and you can expect more out of it?


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I haven't seen a plow on a hummer around here yet. Looks nice though.


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

powerjoke;447138 said:


> but you said putting the plow on the hummer would wear parts more quickly.............but if they have the same parts?........
> 
> now this is border line of overloading, this truck weighs 9150lb empty there is 6 large rd bales on this truck 4 on the bed 1 between the arms and 1 on top set there by the SSloader. oh and this truck has almost 100k on it and NEVER replaced any suspension parts except shocks.
> 
> i guess what i am trying to say is that take care of stuff and you can expect more out of it?


I never said that once.

What i said was that unless you use ballast you'll wear your front suspension out. That applies to any vehicle.

You said a hummer was "the same" as a 3/4 ton truck..........but if the numbers don't compare??


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

cjasonbr;445007 said:


> he is going to wipe out his front suspension.


. .


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

cjasonbr;445007 said:


> why would he need ballast? unless he offsets the weight from the plow with weight behind the rear axle he is going to wipe out his front suspension.


Yea, i suppose if you quote me out of context that may be what it sounds like........

It's obvious that i was expressing the importance of BALLAST.....


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

powerjoke;445089 said:


> here it goes
> 
> front axle to bumper 32"
> axle to axle 124"
> ...


CJASON please read for the first time the above 


ServiceOnSite;445224 said:


> you do realize that these trucks share a great deal of the same parts. a 2500hd gasser and a h2 share a great deal of parts. they are both 3/4 ton trucks


I AM GLAD SOMEONE OS PAYING ATTENTION!



cjasonbr;445010 said:


> You have to offset that weight with ballast.


So when you tow a trailer with 1000lb tongue weight you ought to put 1000lb on you'r front bumper? 

Was that out of context too?


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

i think a h2 would be fine. If it dies who cares. It's a H2. I was dissappointed when they decided to start making hummers into trucks. Only real hummer is the 1. Now they have H2, H3. Just glorified yuppy pickups if you ask me.
I would rather buy a volvo if i wanted a yuppy car.
lol.
I am sure the H2 would be fine with a plow. I really wish they didnt exist at all though or the H3 either. Nothing like killing the HUMMER name and reputation. Hey i think i'll take a gmc pickup and call it a hummer for those that can't afford the real one.
yeah. great idea. :crying:


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

powerjoke;447287 said:


> CJASON please read for the first time the above
> I AM GLAD SOMEONE OS PAYING ATTENTION!
> 
> So when you tow a trailer with 1000lb tongue weight you ought to put 1000lb on you'r front bumper?
> ...


I don;t know what you;re talking about PowerJoke. I already read that post and i still don't know who told you, you need "at least" 5 tons ("9812.5LB") of ballast . Or why the leverage of the plow on the front is important?

Actually half of this discussion has been me repeating myself, rather than really trying to further my point....

and when you're towing, there's a very heavy engine on the other end of the truck balancing out the load pretty well. When you hitch a plow it just combines all the weight on the front axle.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

bribrius;447292 said:


> . Hey i think i'll take a gmc pickup and call it a hummer for those that can't afford the real one.
> yeah. great idea. :crying:


i hear ya there, there is a lot of differences in the pickup and H2 like the air-ride that raises the whole vehicle up 8" for off-roading, Front&Rear LOCKER, factory stone rocker pannel protectors, factory frame mounted grill guard, 35" tires,well balanced proportion etc. (but your right i would rather take a P/U off roading) so i guess it is only a yuppie ride 

But when we went lookin for a SUV we looked at the H1 and it was kind of morphedite prehistoric POS. and on top of that a hard top with deisel and a few options was OVER $140K

the wife needs something that will get around in the deep snow since no-one plows the drive, (i'm out makin money payin for that yuppie rig) LOL


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

powerjoke;447320 said:


> i hear ya there, there is a lot of differences in the pickup and H2 like the air-ride that raises the whole vehicle up 8" for off-roading, Front&Rear LOCKER, factory stone rocker pannel protectors, factory frame mounted grill guard, 35" tires,well balanced proportion etc. (but your right i would rather take a P/U off roading) so i guess it is only a yuppie ride
> 
> But when we went lookin for a SUV we looked at the H1 and it was kind of morphedite prehistoric POS. and on top of that a hard top with deisel and a few options was OVER $140K
> 
> the wife needs something that will get around in the deep snow since no-one plows the drive, (i'm out makin money payin for that yuppie rig) LOL


dude. you just called a H1 A POS. It's a HUMMER. As in it will pull around most of your trucks, cross a five foot deep river, and climb a up a mountain trail full of snow. Your not buying it for a twenty disc changer or dvd player your buying it because its a HUMVEE. Look under your H2 at the axles and suspension then look under the H1. 
I hear ya on the price though. I can't justify one either. I refuse to buy a grocery getter version though.
As far as the differences between a H2 and a pickup. You can do everything you named for a couple grand in parts. 
As long as the wife likes it i guess your set. If down the road you ever decide to junk it and put it in a crusher can you send me a tape? lol.
I saw a H3 down the beach once and was real tempted to put it into neutral and push it into the ocean.  haha.
Naa. the H2 IS actually a decent vehicle and fairly versatile offroad. will do better than most pickups. Better for normal people with families too. I just down it over the use of the Hummer name not because it is a bad vehicle. I would own a H2 myself if they stopped using the H in reference to HUMMER. 
And from what i have seen a H2 will do better than most other regualar production vehicles including most jeeps and rangerovers, pickups, etc.


----------



## mow & snow (Jan 6, 2007)

THEGOLDPRO;447025 said:


> what did you trade it for??


Another Dodge Ram. I'll post some pictures when I get some time. (Lake effect snow is cranking, I plowed 3 out of the last 4 days)


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

ServiceOnSite;444283 said:


> i didnt even notice the brush guard. i know an h2 is a 3/4ton truck but i cant get over how nice that thing works.:salute:


yeah its a glorified 3/4 give me h1 anyday looks good though


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

> i hear ya there, there is a lot of differences in the pickup and H2 like the air-ride that raises the whole vehicle up 8" for off-roading, Front&Rear LOCKER, factory stone rocker pannel protectors, factory frame mounted grill guard, 35" tires,well balanced proportion etc. (but your right i would rather take a P/U off roading) so i guess it is only a yuppie ride


Yeah H2s are real good offroad


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

well there goes the tie-rod end LOL

by the way THAT IS ONE OF THE PARTS OFF THE 3/4T CHEVY LOL

do you have a vid of a chev pickup that even made it that far in the trail?

Wasnt this thread about ballast or something? i forget now, but that guy is the perfect reason you don't want your truck nailed to the ground, just imagine your truck spining like that and hitting a dry patch of asphalt it would be the same result but the differ is that you would be in the seat and out of buisness all night waiting on a 25$ part

i am not going to argue about which is better H2 or Truck i have both and i know whitch one is better, 

we have had tahoes, expedition's,excursion (huge), Denali and i'll take the H2 any-day


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

i think H2's are okay. 
what video?


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

i've been reading this pathetic thread as it seems to stay to the top of the forum, but after seeing that video, i can hold my tongue no longer....

that has to be the most idiotic video on you tube. who would have guessed a video called "hummer tribute" would show a hummer actually making it down a trail... 

the moron creator of the video has the audacity to put in a clip of a willys and ford MB WWII jeep with hitler and hussien edited in, mocking the contributions the original jeep had in WWII. the video was typical youtube crap to begin with, but those editted photos are insulting to any self respecting american. i can't get over how stupid this video is. the creator is a typical hummer owner - more money than brains....


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

bribrius;448302 said:


>


I thought the vid was awsome!! The scenery was breathtaking and I would buy a Hummer if I had PJ's money too!! LOL BTW I quoted you before you erased it Brib!!


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

WOW WOW FREAKIN WOW!!!!!


BRI NOW THAT WAS COOL 

EVERYONE NEEDS TO WATCH THIS VID!!!!!POINT BLANK.

THANKS BRI- I NEEDED THAT

HEY CLASSY GRASS: you found one idiot that did'nt now how to trail ride but EVERYONE of these guys looked like pro's (yes even the jeeps)....oh but they all got drunk and fell over LOL


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

LoL, i was just messin around. The creator of the video is not the person put it on youtube. totally different person. The video is pretty old and and instead of looking for it on my old computer I figured id just look for it on youtube.

didnt mean to hurt any feelings but being a pretty avid offroader i just wanted to make clear that the H2 is good for nothing off road unless its gravel or maybe sand. there are plenty more videos like that but that one always makes me laugh.

Cheers!


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

> i forget now, but that guy is the perfect reason you don't want your truck nailed to the ground, just imagine your truck spining like that and hitting a dry patch of asphalt it would be the same result but the differ is that you would be in the seat and out of buisness all night waiting on a 25$ part


I can see that if it were a CV joint or a U joint but not a tie rod.


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

H1 versus immovable object






I thought it was gonna remove half that hill before getting stuck, lol

THAT'S A HUMMER!!!






nasty!


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

why do 99% of posts turn into a fight? Cant we all agree to disagree?


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

yup H1 is def the beast right up there with a range rover


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

nms0219;448475 said:


> why do 99% of posts turn into a fight? Cant we all agree to disagree?


LOL, whos fighting? this is just regular forum BS

Everyone has thier own opinions and its easy to play tough guy over the internet.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

internet tought guy. yea i cant say i havent seen i few of those peoplewesport


----------

